# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  η ζεμπρινα μου δεν εκκολαπτει τα αυγα.

## papagalos

Γεια σας και παλι!
Τα ζεμπρακια μου έχουν γεννήσει 6 αυγα αλλα δεν καθοντα να τα εκκολαυσουν.
Τι να κανω;

----------


## thanasissin

δεν καθονται να τα "κλωσήσουν" είναι η σωστή έκφραση

----------


## tonis!

εχει αρκετη ζεστη οποτε μαλλον δεν καθονται συνεχεια....αν δεν τα εχεις δει να καθονται εστω και μια φορα τοτε μαλλον τα εχουν παρατησει...νιωθους ασφαλεια στο σημειο που τα εχεις???

----------


## papagalos

νιωθουν ασφαλεια εκει.
Καθονται μονο  το βραδυ αλλα την ημερα τα παρατανε.

----------


## nikolas_23

καλημερα φιλε μου τα δικα μου αυτη την στιγμη εχουν 4 αυγα την νυχτα κλωσανε και την μερα  εναλλαξ  μεχρο το μεσημερι μετα τα αφηνουν λιγο και  ξανα το απογευμα το ιδιο τα εχεις μεσα η εξω??

----------


## papagalos

και εμενα καποτε τα κλωσσανε συνηθως το πρωι, το μεσημερι τα αφηνουν και το βραδυ τα κλωσσανε.
τα εχω εξω.

----------


## nikolas_23

εχεις κανει κοιταξει αν ειναι γονιμα??ισως να μην ειναι και γιαυτο να μην τα νοιαζει

----------


## papagalos

πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι γονιμα;

----------


## tonis!

κανε οωσκοπηση δηλαδη οταν τα αυγουλακια γινουν περιπου 5 ημερων φερε ενα φακο κοντα στο αυγο και αν ειναι γονιμοποιημενο μεσα θα δεις φλεβιτσες οπως στο παρακατω βιντεο,διτροφικη προετοιμασια εχεις κανει?

----------

